# Ballston Lake, NY - Crossfit 1/2ton gmc to 3/4ton chevy ?



## JupstateNY (Nov 20, 2015)

Will the truck side mounts for A blizzard from a GMC 1/2ton fit a Chevy 3/4ton?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JupstateNY said:


> Will the truck side mounts for A blizzard from a GMC 1/2ton fit a Chevy 3/4ton?


Only if the trucks are both earlier than 1999


----------



## JupstateNY (Nov 20, 2015)

cwren2472 said:


> Only if the trucks are both earlier than 1999


Damn, nope mine is a 2007 and the 1/2ton with the mounts are coming off of are a 2011


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JupstateNY said:


> Damn, nope mine is a 2007 and the 1/2ton with the mounts are coming off of are a 2011


Definitely not


----------



## JupstateNY (Nov 20, 2015)

cwren2472 said:


> Definitely not


what about mounts from a 2008 gmc 1ton to a 2007 chevy 3/4 ton, would those be interchangeable??


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JupstateNY said:


> what about mounts from a 2008 gmc 1ton to a 2007 chevy 3/4 ton, would those be interchangeable??


Yes


----------

